# CAMERA HÀNH TRÌNH VIETMAP ICAM VM200 WIFI, 3G XEM TỪ XA



## hương ngô (14 Tháng năm 2021)

*Camera hành trình VIETMAP ICAM VM200* là bản nâng cấp tốt nhất đến từ VIETMAP ICAM VM200 mang đến cho người dùng phương án dùng tốt nhất. Với các tính năng nổi bật, kèm theo đó là lợi ích tuyệt vời. Chắc chắn *ICAM VM200* sẽ là 1 khám phá mới lạ dành cho ai đang có nhu cầu​





_Mua camera hành trình tại Việt Tech sẽ được tặng kèm rất nhiều thứ_
*1. Lý do nên lắp ngay camera hành trình ô tô *ICAM VM200​Việc bạn đang phân vân không biết có nên lắp camera hành trình ô tô ICAM VM200 không cũng tương đối dễ hiểu. Bởi bạn chưa biết về chúng, chưa biết mọi thứ mình nhận được từ sản phẩm này như nào? Nhưng lý do dưới đây sẽ trả lời thay bạn
– Khi ùn tắc giao thông làm bạn rất dễ bị căng thẳng và mệt mỏi, dòng xe xuôi ngược va chỗ nọ đập chỗ kia. Khiến bạn không thể kiểm soát, camera hành trình ô tô giúp bạn kiểm soát tình hình dễ dàng hơn.
– Khi đi xa việc lái xe đường dài làm cho bạn và mọi người trên xe uể oải, mệt mỏi. Bạn muốn truy cập mạng giải trí. Camera hành trình sẽ giúp bạn giải quyết vấn đề đó chỉ trong 1 nốt nhạc.
– Có rất nhiều những con đường đẹp và bạn muốn lưu giữ và sẻ chia với bạn bè, người thân. *Camera hành trình ô tô* giúp bạn lưu lại những cảnh đẹp dễ dàng dù bạn đang lái xe.



_Còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để nhận sản phẩm tốt nhất này. Hotline: 0902 247 699 sẽ tư vấn trực tiếp cho bạn_





_Ứng dụng của camera hành trình ô tô_
*2. Tính năng mà camera hành trình *ICAM VM200 *mang lại*​*– Giám sát trực tuyến qua hình ảnh / video từ xa*
Hệ thống camera giám sát hành trình trực tuyến *VIETMAP iCAM VM200*:
-    Ghi hình cùng lúc Trước & Trong xe.
-    Hỗ trợ quan sát Trước & Trong xe từ xa
-    Hỗ trợ ghi hình / chụp ảnh Trước & Trong xe từ xa
-    Hệ thống định vị xe trực tuyến.
-    Hệ thống quản lý xe trực tuyến.
-    Hệ thống dữ liệu hành trình xe.
( Và một số thông tin hỗ trợ quan trọng khác)
Dữ liệu thông tin được quản lý & lưu trữ trong hệ thống máy chủ.




*– Ghi hình toàn cảnh trước & trong xe
ICAM VM200* được trang bị ống kính F2.0 với độ phân giải *Full HD 1080p,* ghi lại toàn cảnh hành trình trước xe rõ nét. Thiết bị đồng thời tích hợp camera hồng ngoại phía trong hỗ trợ chụp ảnh - ghi hình trong xe cùng lúc.




*– Tích hợp định vị GPS*
+ Thêm chức năng định vị GPS giúp bạn quản lý chính xác vị trí hiện tại của xe đang ở đâu
+ Theo dõi lộ trình di chuyển của xe chi tiết
+ Xác định được chính xác vị trí và thời gian xe dừng đỗ




*– Tích hợp bộ phát Wifi*
Có khả năng phát wifi di động, chỉ cần bạn cắm sim 3G / 4G vào thiết bị là có thể kết nối di động thông qua wifi. Giúp bạn thoải mái lướt web hay chơi game




*– Cảnh báo xe*​+ Chế độ báo động tự động sau khi xe dừng 5 phút. Khi có bất cứ rung động và lắc nào mà camera hồng ngoại trong xe không mở khóa kịp thời. Thì thiết bị sẽ hú còi đồng thời gửi cảnh báo về cho nhà quản lý trên điện thoại di động




+ Chế độ quản lý hàng rào hiệu quả giúp khoanh vùng địa lý. Cho phép phương tiện di chuyển trong 1 khu vực nhất định. Khi xe di chuyển ra vào khu vực khoanh vùng này bạn sẽ nhận được cảnh báo về máy
*– Cảnh báo khi
phương tiện di chuyển quá tốc độ cho phép*
+ Cảnh báo khi ai đó tháo dỡ thiết bị
+ Cảnh báo mất nguồn ngoài…….
+ Camera kép – Ghi hình trước sau




*– Relay điều khiển bật/tắt khóa điện từ xa*
Nếu đấu theo khóa điện ACC nối qua Rơ le. Bạn có thể tắt mở máy xe từ xa chỉ bằng 1 thao tác đơn giản trên điện thoại. Ứng dụng này yêu cầu bạn cần mật khẩu bảo mật để bảo vệ an toàn cho phương tiện của mình



_Để hiểu rõ chi tiết về sản phẩm này. Quý vị hãy liên hệ ngay Hotline: 0975 883 811, chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn có câu trả lời_




_Tính năng chung mà camera hành trình ô tô mang lại_
*3. Ưu đãi nhận được khi mua camera VIETMAP ICAM VM200 hành trình tại Viettech:*​– Giá trọn bộ khuyến mại chỉ còn *4.580.000 VNĐ (*Giá thị trường:* 4.990.000 VNĐ*)
– *Tặng 1 thẻ nhớ* 32-64 GB của Vietmap
– Tặng 1 sim 4G có data sử dụng 1 năm trị giá 300.000 VNĐ
– *Bảo hành 12 tháng*, sửa chữa trong thời gian bảo hành
–* Lắp tận nơi – Miễn phí giao hàng*
– Tư vấn hỗ trợ KH 24/7
– Hướng dẫn lắp đặt và sử dụng với khách hàng ở xa
*VIETMAP ICAM VM200*​




*Video Review Camera ICAM VM200 *​
*CAM KẾT CỦA VIETTECH*​*Cam kết 100% Sản phẩm là hàng chính hãng
Giá dịch vụ hợp lý, rẻ nhất phục vụ tư vấn, lắp đặt và giao hàng tận nơi chỉ từ 30 phút.
Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên chuyên nghiệp
Dịch vụ uy tín chất lượng
    SỬ DỤNG DỊCH VỤ NGAY*
Bạn còn chần trừ gì nữa nhỉ, hãy nhấc máy lên và liên hệ cho chúng tôi. Bạn sẽ được tư vấn miễn phí về nhu cầu sử dụng để chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp cũng như *thiết bị phù hợp khỏi giá không tốt, yên tâm chất lượng.*



_ Mọi thông tin chi tiết về *camera hành trình Vietmap* ICAM VM200, quý vị hãy liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi. Việt Tech sẽ tư vấn giúp bạn có sự lựa chọn tốt nhất._​*Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghệ & Dịch vụ toàn cầu Việt Tech*

*VP Hà Nội:* Số 9, Ngõ 92, Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội – *Hotline: 0975 883 811*
*VP HCM: *Số 22C, Ngô Đức Kế, Phường 12, Bình Thạnh, TP HCM – *Hotline:  0902 247 699*


----------



## vogia00 (31 Tháng bảy 2021)

lưu trữ ở đâu thế bạn


----------

